# Union member doing maintenance work



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm curious if an IBEW journeyman would be able to do non-union in-house maintenance work? With work being slow I assume many electrician have gone this route. What does the union say? Anyone been brought up on charges?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Around me, they do off the books cash work all the time.


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

backstay said:


> Around me, they do off the books cash work all the time.


I'm talking about a real maintenance job, on the books or course.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The IBEW does not condone any work for "cash" or moonlighting. Depending on your jurisdiction, you can be heavily penalized should you be caught engaged in such actions. 

But as always...you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> The IBEW does not condone any work for "cash" or moonlighting. Depending on your jurisdiction, you can be heavily penalized should you be caught engaged in such actions.
> 
> But as always...you gotta do what you gotta do.


Maybe my original post wasn't clear. What I am asking about is a union member taking an in-house maintenance job while work is slow at his local.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> The IBEW does not condone any work for "cash" or moonlighting. Depending on your jurisdiction, you can be heavily penalized should you be caught engaged in such actions.
> 
> But as always...you gotta do what you gotta do.


Wink wink!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

VSlamrile said:


> I'm talking about a real maintenance job, on the books or course.


LOL now I understand. 

Sure you can take a maintenance job. Just be sure that if anyone...and I mean anyone asks...it's "just" maintenance. 

Best of luck brother!


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> LOL now I understand.
> 
> Sure you can take a maintenance job. Just be sure that if anyone...and I mean anyone asks...it's "just" maintenance.
> 
> Best of luck brother!


That would be acceptable to the local, to do electrical work as long as it's in-house maintenance?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

VSlamrile said:


> That would be acceptable to the local, to do electrical work as long as it's in-house maintenance?


Did I say anything about "_electrical_" work Vslamrile...? I said..."*maintenance*" work. No one said you have to give details as to what that entails.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

And no...doing any form of non union electrical work to their knowledge would be construed as a violation of the International By Laws and therefore unacceptable.


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Did I say anything about "_electrical_" work Vslamrile...? I said..."*maintenance*" work. No one said you have to give details as to what that entails.


Jeeze, is everyone on this forum a stuck up p*ick? WTF?

If the job requires an electrical license it is kinda hard to say it's not going to include some electrical work.

I am just looking for some information, apparently I came to the wrong place.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

VSlamrile said:


> Jeeze, is everyone on this forum a stuck up p*ick? WTF?
> 
> If the job requires an electrical license it is kinda hard to say it's not going to include some electrical work.
> 
> I am just looking for some information, apparently I came to the wrong place.


OK...firstly. How am I being a stuck up pr*ck by taking the time out to answer your question? What I'm telling you is verbatim by the IO. Secondly, I also have given you an "out" as to what to say should you be questioned. Yet, that's not precise enough for you, and you resort to calling me a pr*ck. Perhaps it's not "everyone on this forum" with a problem, perhaps it's you. Read between the lines VSlamrile and perhaps then you'll understand what I was trying to say to you.

Signed,

The Pr*ck who just tried helping you.


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> OK...firstly. How am I being a stuck up pr*ck by taking the time out to answer your question? What I'm telling you is verbatim by the IO. Secondly, I also have given you an "out" as to what to say should you be questioned. Yet, that's not precise enough for you, and you resort to calling me a pr*ck. Perhaps it's not "everyone on this forum" with a problem, perhaps it's you. Read between the lines VSlamrile and perhaps then you'll understand what I was trying to say to you.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> The Pr*ck who just tried helping you.


Will you shut up already you lazy union bum?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

This so called lazy union bum is working... 

Strange that eh?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

VSlamrile said:


> I'm curious if an IBEW journeyman would be able to do non-union in-house maintenance work? With work being slow I assume many electrician have gone this route. What does the union say? Anyone been brought up on charges?


There are two issues here.

First - if your local is providing benefits during your stint of unemployment, and you take a job - any job - then the local no longer has to provide those benefits.

Second - if the work involved could be considered within the local's purview, then the local is obligated to take action.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

VSlamrile said:


> That would be acceptable to the local, to do electrical work as long as it's in-house maintenance?


No. In my local you would be striped of your credentials.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

VSlamrile said:


> Jeeze, is everyone on this forum a stuck up p*ick? WTF?
> 
> If the job requires an electrical license it is kinda hard to say it's not going to include some electrical work.
> 
> I am just looking for some information, apparently I came to the wrong place.


Actually, yes. Everyone on this forum is a stuck up prick, butternut.

If you do electrical work outside the local, you probably are violating your cba and your agreement with the international.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I would wonder what his credentials are due to his previous comments EE...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Signed,
> 
> The Pr*ck who just tried helping you.


I almost want to use that as my sig...


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL go for it...I won't go and tell anyone...

um...or do maintenance work under the table or anything...



LOL


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> The IBEW does not condone any work for "cash" or moonlighting. Depending on your jurisdiction, you can be heavily penalized should you be caught engaged in such actions.
> 
> But as always...you gotta do what you gotta do.


So I assume if a contractor is short money they can also violate the contract because they gotta do what they gotta do.


Or is this another one of those one way deals ........:whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> So I assume if a contractor is short money they can also violate the contract because they gotta do what they gotta do.
> 
> 
> Or is this another one of those one way deals ........:whistling2:


How aptly you completely twist that. I commend you for your adroitness and flexibility.

:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> How aptly you completely twist that. I commend you for your adroitness and flexibility.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I thought it was pretty skillfully put.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

E


eejack said:


> How aptly you completely twist that. I commend you for your adroitness and flexibility.
> 
> :thumbsup:


So you cant answer the question can you?:laughing:

I know..... the truth is a bitch to face. 

Just another two faced position.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> E
> 
> So you cant answer the question can you?:laughing:
> 
> ...


::sigh::

Actually I can answer it. Members are not allowed to do electrical work and if they are caught, they are punished. Does it happen a lot - no, because it is difficult to catch and prove. It is easier to catch a contractor because contractors have lots of paperwork involved in things. 

However, workers and contractors do things they should not for lots of reasons - sometimes it is an issue of greed and sometimes an issue of necessity.

One of the wonderful things about you is you can take a compliment and turn it into a weapon - nicely done. Your troll-fu is so well-honed after years of practice.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

VSlamrile said:


> Jeeze, is everyone on this forum a stuck up p*ick? WTF?
> 
> If the job requires an electrical license it is kinda hard to say it's not going to include some electrical work.
> 
> I am just looking for some information, apparently I came to the wrong place.


In house maintenance men don't have any type of license or certification.. there are no rules since they are employed by the company on company grounds..

They do all kinds of repairs.... from changing fan belts to doing electrical work.. moping floors... cutting the grass.. but for your benefit... it is strictly maintenance work...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> In house maintenance men don't have any type of license or certification.. there are no rules since they are employed by the company on company grounds..
> 
> They do all kinds of repairs.... from changing fan belts to doing electrical work.. moping floors... cutting the grass.. but for your benefit... it is strictly maintenance work...


Minnesota has a Maintenance Electricians License.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

backstay said:


> Minnesota has a Maintenance Electricians License.


Um I think the point has been missed.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Um I think the point has been missed.


No, B4T said "In house maintenance men don't have any type of license or certification.. there are no rules since they are employed by the company on company grounds..

They do all kinds of repairs.... from changing fan belts to doing electrical work.. moping floors... cutting the grass.. but for your benefit... it is strictly maintenance work..."

In this state you can be licensed. So if the Local considers any electrical work theirs, it would be hard to argue with them.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I ment the OP's point.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

VSlamrile said:


> Jeeze, is everyone on this forum a stuck up p*ick? WTF?
> 
> If the job requires an electrical license it is kinda hard to say it's not going to include some electrical work.
> 
> I am just looking for some information, apparently I came to the wrong place.


I'm sorry that you already formed this opinion based on a couple of posts in just this one thread. 

That said I am closing this thread. If you did not get satisfactory answers you can try again with a clean new thread.


----------

